# Dogs/pets health on the road



## Lost (Jun 24, 2008)

Many of us have pets more dogs than anythign else.I myself have a dog and wanna know if anyone has any tip for me to keep him tip top shape.Since I am mostly homless unless im visiting my folks.And can't really afford check-ups all the time.Is there anything I should buy/steal for him..my dog is lactouse and tolerante to so i have to wacth him around ppl who think How poor my dog is and give him pastries and whatnot.


----------



## Ravie (Jul 17, 2008)

well, i personally just make sure my dog gets plenty of water and eats whenever she's hungry. because they are walking so much, they normally dont get over weight. be careful about the water they drink or swim in. if in a new town, ask the people who live there if the water is poluted or dirty(refering to lakes and rivers or beaches).
Oh, and an important one, heart worm medication. thats the only thing you do not want you dog getting. it is curable, but the cure its self is pricy and can kill your dog in the process. just keep close watch on him. if your worried about people giving him food, then if you have to get a mussle or keep him close to you.


----------



## Ravie (Jul 17, 2008)

eh, my dog is my best friend. and the only time she's on a leash is when we're by a road. but i do agree with what you said. thats how it "should" be, but humans have already corrupted their environment and watching their back is the least we can do. afterall, they are born domestic these days and dont have natural insticts of steering clear of a dumb ass driving on a sidewalk.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 18, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> Show me a health train hopping dog and Ill show you the worlds most shocked person.



hahaha...


----------



## Ravie (Jul 18, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> Show me a health train hopping dog and Ill show you the worlds most shocked person.




im not a train hopper. i hitch. for the sake of my dog...and because im accident prone...


----------



## finn (Jul 20, 2008)

I was wondering how a trainhopper would protect a dog's hearing.


----------



## Ravie (Jul 20, 2008)

haha duh, just buy doggy ear muffs!


----------



## finn (Jul 20, 2008)

Heh, i just looked them up, hearing protectors made for hunting dogs. Pricey. But I've never seen a trainhopper with one.


----------



## soreusrex (Jul 29, 2008)

don't forget sneaky groundscoring. america loves em chicken bones on the sidewalks.


----------



## enocifer (Oct 24, 2008)

My dog has been lactating for the past months, but she's not pregnant. Her nipples are swollen, though. Anybody ever hear of anything like this? Also, she's chewing her back legs and the fur's turning from white to brown. Does that sound like mange? Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## dirty_feet (Oct 24, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> Show me a health train hopping dog and Ill show you the worlds most shocked person.



AHahahAha!!! That's good stuff. 

I put nutritional yeast and garlic in my dog's food during the winter. When I was hiking I met a few hikers that had their dogs with them. One hiker I met gave his dog electrolytes - he got them from a farm supply store for herding, working and hunting dogs. Didn't weigh much and it was gravy like when adding water so it was a healthy addition to the dogs load in the saddle bags. That dog hiked for two months and the as much as some of these kids have their dogs out and about - I'd highly recommend a big ol' bucket of that stuff. At least nutty yeast from bulk if you can't afford the electros. Just a pinch though on the food - a lil' sprankle.

As far as your dog lactating and not being prego and chewing on her hind leg - don't be a dumbass take her to the vet. I'm fucking broke myself believe me and sometimes I hate it when people tell me that because the vet is so expensive - but if it lasts longer than 2 or three days - find a way to pay for it and take her or him in.


----------



## Ravie (Oct 25, 2008)

sounds like your dog is either going through some annoying ass heat, or she needs medical attention. If it doesnt really bother her i would wait like a week to see how it goes, but if she is uncomfortable in any way, take her in quick.


----------



## skiptown (Oct 28, 2008)

When my dog is traveling away from home I always make sure to have heart worm preventative, flea and tick preventative, plenty of food and water for him, and doggy first aid (maybe its just in the bay, but there are a ton of punk vet techs who will hook you up with first aid stuff like powdered puppy antibiotics, paw bandaging supplies for torn pads (make sure you look up how to do this or have an experienced person show you because if you do this wrong you can really badly cut off circulation in your dogs extremity and fuck his shit up real bad) and other stuff. Neosporine/ bacitracine also works for your canine buddy if he gets minor skin abrasions. Word about watching for chicken bones/ harmful things your dog can eat and bad water. Gus got giardia from drinking out of a stagnant puddle when I wasn't looking and it was a miserable experience for both of us for a few weeks. If you are in Berkeley and go to the Ohlone dog park DO NOT let your dog drink out of any puddles as much as you can because there are tons of giardia cases out of this park (and others in the bay) every year. I usually make sure to bring a tennis ball and some pigs ears for downtime or incase Gus is bored and figety on long stretches. For anyone who hasn't already (even if you don't travel with your dog), its a good idea to familiarize yourself with symptoms of common heath issues dogs have so you can make a more informed decision about what course of action to take if something goes wrong and also so you have a good idea of what's going on if your dog starts bloating (gastric torsion) or has another similarly life threatening issue so you know to get your dog to an emergency vet a.s.a.p.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 28, 2008)

bathe them! people seem to think it's okay for a dog to be dirty because it's a dog but it's really not.


----------



## elokupa (Oct 30, 2008)

in summer i carried a little water pistol to spray my dog in hot places or places with little shade


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2008)

thats actually not good for them. just causes them to overheat more. they don't expel heat through their skin w/ sweat so water on the skin doesn't cool them down. they have to drink and pant to cool down.


----------



## dVEC (Dec 2, 2008)

Best animal health tip I know is pumpkin seeds for intestinal worms.

Just grind up some raw pumpkin seeds (available and cheap at health food stores in the bulk section), mix 50/50 or so with some food they like (wet food, peanut butter, etc.) and feed them ONLY THAT for 48 hours or so. The pumpkin seeds paralyze the worms and they get shat right out. Be ready for them coming out, though - it's a hell of a sight.

Works for people, too.


----------



## Ravie (Dec 4, 2008)

holy shit. thats a neat but oddly gross tip. Good to know though.


----------



## general.manifest (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the best thing to remember is that the health of a dog, or a human, is largely a reflection of what the diet is made up of. So, if you're dog is eating highly processed foods that smell rancid because the oils in them turned long ago sitting in a warehouse waiting to be shipped, there's a lot you can do beyond that. That's not a diminutive comment, it's food. Although, it might explain why you're dog smells like low quality oil.

Beyond that, here's a remedy I've found for diarrhea. 

Diarrhea or Loose Stools: There could be a number of causes for this in dogs. It's important to remember that just because you can remedy the symptoms doesn't mean that the underlying cause of the problem is cured. If you're dog has worms, you can help with the liquid shit that comes out, but you're just going to extend the issue if you don't treat the worms. They have a short digestive tract, which usually deters certain bacteria that could easily squat in our guts from setting up camp in theirs. That said, shit happens. 

One of the most effective, and cheapest remedies I have used for this is a teaspoon of cinnamon cooked into one cup of rice. There's a myth that dogs never ate grains in the wild. It certainly may be true that they didn't eat sticky rice, but they did eat animals that ate grains, and they're carrion eaters, they ate the grains and vegetable when they ate the guts. Either way, this is a simple thing to prepare, easy to find and afford. If you can't make rice, buy some, and stir the cinnamon in, although I'd use less, like 3/4 of a teaspoon if you're not cooking it. You should notice results in less than a day. 

Keep an eye on the excrement, and keep this in the diet for at least two days. I've used blackberry leaves as well, as a tea to cook the rice, but it's more astringent than cinnamon and I wouldn't use unless the cinnamon doesn't work. If you're dog isn't interested, try throwing some meat into the water as the rice cooks, or putting some oil and a small pinch of salt into it. Oatmeal works well instead of rice.


----------



## Ravie (Dec 16, 2008)

just plain rice seems to work. we have five dogs. mix a spoon full of rice with their dry dog food every night.


----------



## Angela (Jan 29, 2009)

dVEC said:


> Best animal health tip I know is pumpkin seeds for intestinal worms.
> 
> Just grind up some raw pumpkin seeds (available and cheap at health food stores in the bulk section), mix 50/50 or so with some food they like (wet food, peanut butter, etc.) and feed them ONLY THAT for 48 hours or so. The pumpkin seeds paralyze the worms and they get shat right out. Be ready for them coming out, though - it's a hell of a sight.
> 
> Works for people, too.



I hadn't heard of that before but I'm definitely gonna remember that and give it a try sometime.


----------



## KEVIlgeNius (Mar 7, 2009)

It definetly all starts with the diet. Make sure your walking dog has a high protein diet with little or no "broken grains". whole rice is fine, preferably brown, but things like corn meal and ground barley are not good for dogs. Sure they did eat grain eaters, but only 10% of energy is transfered from the grains the deer ate to the wolf that ate the deer. 
If you're using worm medication make sure it also protects against tapeworms, there are two kinds in the pet trade ones that do and ones that don't. Keep a bottle of fish oil and throw some on their food once a day, this helps to create the kind of enzymes that directly benefit skin and fur.
Dogs do live in a "pack oriented" mindset, whether it be with humans or dogs. So the healthiest thing you can do for your dog is obedience train. tricks like roll-over and high five are fun but hold no value when your dog charges at a stranger. If i would recommend one book on dogs it's "How to be your Dog's Best Friend" by the monks of New Skete. They have been training german sheperds for hundred of years. It contains great insite on how your dog views you. We often personify dogs and as if they think , though limited in grammar, similar thoughts to humans like "Do you have food for me mom?" when really its more like "food?food? outside? run?" so learn to recognize you dogs metal status. remember that if you died in the woods your dog would just walk off into the trees in search of a new pack, be it with other wild dogs or humans.
When it comes down to it, your dog looks to you for everything. And most of the time you can tell what someone's homelife is like just by hanging out with their dog. My favourtie one is the "Child-Protector". When a dog becomes over protective of children. This usually stems from that "pack" mentality, there are certain jobs in the house and they all need doing. If a dog senses that you are not doing your job as a parent, or a poor job at it, they will take over the responsibility. As long as your dog knows you have control over ever situation, and respects you for it, you should have a happy life together.

oh, and if your hitching with your dog, try to minimize the "head out the window" time. exposure to high velocity winds can cause ear and eye problems in dog.


----------



## HillBilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I take my dog every where, hitch hiking on the train, every where. I feed him dry kibble, garlic, eggs and when I can I give him raw organs [ mostly beef livers and kidneys and ocasional steak  ] and those big ass soup bones with the marrow in the middle. I also give him a FUCK LOAD of water. He seems super healthy and happy. He is quick to respond, full of energy, his fur is super shiny, nose wet, his eyes are clean and his poop is always solid.


----------



## Poking Victim (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess the only thing I can't do for my dog is protect his hearing. I don't feel guilty about taking him on trains, though. I didn't capture him out of the wild or anything. I can't rate a dog's quality of life, but I'm sure he likes riding trains better than sitting in an apartment all day waiting to get beat. If he reacted to brakes like he reacts to the engines, I'd keep him off trains. He hasn't expressed any heightened level of discomfort when brakes are applied.


----------



## pigeon (Apr 14, 2010)

cotton balls in your dogs ears would probably help. i bathed dogs at a kennel and they hate the sound of the force dryer. stick a cotton ball in each ear and they hardly notice the noise. i'm sure it would at least help with them on a train. just remember to take them out and don't reuse them. dogs can be super prone to ear infections.


----------



## freddyfreight (Sep 16, 2010)

so i talked to a vet about the tobacco thing for gettin rid of worms and I guess it doesn't kill them it just paralyzes them so it's not a sure fire way.

oh and my little travel buddy got into some gorilla glue and got it all over her ass and she's got short pit hair so i can't just shave it off. any ideas on how to clean her up cuz this shit is tough?


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 16, 2010)

my dog seems very healthy and happy
loves people, very respectful, playful, and seems to really enjoy my company...
the only thing that ive noticed recently is that he seems to be developing some
odd habits.
for instance, hell scratch his face with his front paws from time to time, which makes them all red and watery
so then i have to wipe his face and it seems to make it feel better...
he licks EVERYTHING
and he tries to chew on his little thumb thingy on his leg...
i was thinking maybe he might have ocd (its possible)
or hes teething... so hes just doin weird stuff with his mouth.
but i digress...
all i can say, is that you develope relationships with lots of things...
the oldest inter-species freindship being between a human and dog
by now it HAS to be natural in some way.
take care of your dog like you would yourself...
keep him clean, active, fed, watered, and very happy.
dogs need positive attention, often... so if you cant love the animal, dont bother having it.
just taking care of somethings physical well being isnt quite enough...
try to train your dog well before going on the road with him...
i stayed still for a while before taking my dog on the road so he could get used to me
our basic schedule, and how we do shit... also making sure hes warm and bathed and able to be trained properly...
a well trained dog is a happy dog, cause people who meet him/her will enjoy their company, rather than being mean 
and treating them like scum...
(and i know im gonna hear "oh way to go tellin something what to do ... your a crappy fascist who needs control..." ect, 
go ahead cause ive heard it all)
thats my talking... woot!
*end*


----------



## coldsteelrail (Sep 17, 2010)

My dog chews on her claws when she's bored, especially the dew claws. I just tell her to cut it out, and she'll usually knock it off. If yer dog is scratching it's face, it's probably itchy or irritated.
Also, i think covering a dog's ears on a noisy hwy or while riding is a really good idea. However, sticking anything into a dog's ears is a not a very good idea, still it is potentially better than nothing. When you're riding trains your hands get covered in grease from the second you touch that ladder. After a day of wearing ear plugs my ears get really sore. It feels like they have tiny little cuts in them, which they probably do. I use ear muffs from a hardware store to cover my dog's ears when i need to. She hates them, and i constantly have to readjust them, but she will leave them on if it's really loud.


----------



## Amish (Sep 17, 2010)

freddyfreight said:


> oh and my little travel buddy got into some gorilla glue and got it all over her ass and she's got short pit hair so i can't just shave it off. any ideas on how to clean her up cuz this shit is tough?


To remove Gorilla Super Glue from your skin, soak the bonded area in warm soapy water or acetone (finger nail polish remover works well). The key is to be patient and NEVER pull the area apart.

Gently wiggle the area to allow the soapy water or acetone to penetrate the bond. After soaking, the adhesive should come off easily. Keep in mind acetone can strip your skin of oils, so apply moisturizer after removal.

To remove Gorilla Super Glue from the surface of your project, soak bonded area with warm soapy water or acetone. Keep in mind, acetone can mar the surface material or discolor fabric.also acetone is probably not good for dogs skin so if you chose to do it this way then you need to be really really careful


i think one of the best things to do about keeping your dog healthy is be informed... knowing the things to watch out for, the effects of certain ppl foods(bread,chocolate,grapes,ect) what kinda of ppl food will be good for your dog(eggs,rice,lamb,ect)
all the knowledge that a vet knows is free to access at any public library or hell most vets will answer our questions even feed and tack stores are good places to seek that kind of knowledge
as for training your dog its true a trained dog is a happy dog , a dog needs a purpose in life whether its carrying gear, protecting you, anyhting that will keep your dogs attention active really,these kind of things will help you be able to control your dog when you need to most and hell if you got your dog trained well enough you can even pull off the whole service dog thing and be able to bring them where ever you need to go


----------



## izzybop (Jan 25, 2011)

Dogs have sweat glands on the bottoms of their feet. when your dog is overheating your best bet is to keep the bottoms of their feet wet and cool. keep your dog on grass and in the shade as much as possible.


----------



## dahllia (Jan 25, 2011)

my road dog has a dog thats allergic to wweat and corn and everyones always asking himj if they can give his dog treats and he just says no and tells them hes got allergies, dont let anyone feed your dog if its a serious condition. if its really hot you can put water on their furr it cools them down and besides for that, traveling life is the best for a dog they get to run around w you and travel all day explore new things and arent trapped in a backyard bored as shit all day


----------



## Shakou (Feb 1, 2011)

I travel with both a dog and a cat (both in my avatar), and the best advice I can give you is to make sure they are on a damn good diet. I figure if I'm going to subject my animals to traveling and homelessness, I better make sure they are as healthy physically and emotionally as possible. I feed both my guys Blue Buffalo, and it's done them wonders for the way we live. My cat has become a master at dodging dogs, coyotes, and other animals that try to fuck with him, and my dog has the ability to win an agility competition. Neither one of them have EVER been sick. Aside from that, they are both on Frontline during the year with the exception of winter, as illness and disease can spawn from fleas, ticks, and mosquitos. In addition, it's just a matter of training them to listen to you, and to be aware of your surroundings and possible things that could harm them.


----------



## caliEden (Feb 2, 2011)

Ravie said:


> eh, my dog is my best friend. and the only time she's on a leash is when we're by a road. but i do agree with what you said. thats how it "should" be, but humans have already corrupted their environment and watching their back is the least we can do. afterall, they are born domestic these days and dont have natural insticts of steering clear of a dumb ass driving on a sidewalk.


 
I couldn't agree with you more. My dog is my son, and he really couldn't survive out there in some kind of wild environment, nonetheless our domesticated world that we live in. He's a fucking mamma's boy and I can't see him being happy without me.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 3, 2011)

caliEden said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. My dog is my son, and he really couldn't survive out there in some kind of wild environment, nonetheless our domesticated world that we live in. He's a fucking mamma's boy and I can't see him being happy without me.


 
no your dog could be happy without you. you as a human just think he cant


----------



## Skitty (Feb 21, 2011)

I think the simplest step to starting your dog on the road to good health is spaying/neuturing, it has long term health benefits if done before the first heat cycle. The other most preventable illness I seen working at a vet clinic was (sp?) pancreantitus around holiday times from all the left over, and a major killer is heart worm, there is a cure but it cost major $$$$$.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Feb 22, 2011)

Sure thing.
If you have doggy backpacks, make sure the majority of the weight is on their shoulders, it'll really kill their back in the long run if you don't have it sitting just right.
Also, don't let people feed your dog any bread products, you mentioned pastries and that's just all the worse. 
You don't have to worry about most dog foods for the lactose bit, almost none contain any bit of cow's milk.
Also, just rely on what your dog is telling you. They'll let you know if they're uncomfortable or hungry or tired.
 Good luck.


----------

